# 2011 JOHN DEERE 244J FAULT CODE(E601D)



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy New Year Everyone, questions for owner(s) of john deere 244/304J series, i had a code pop up after roading the machine, for about 25 minutes,code is E601D, dealership closed today etc. Wondering if anyone has had this code come on before and of course what was it for? We only use for snow, always in a heated shop, battery tender etc. engine oil/hydro done 6 months ago, i have only put 60 hrs in the last two years...wondering if its fuel filter? haven't touched in two years, anyways thanks!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

512high said:


> Happy New Year Everyone, questions for owner(s) of john deere 244/304J series, i had a code pop up after roading the machine, for about 25 minutes,code is E601D, dealership closed today etc. Wondering if anyone has had this code come on before and of course what was it for? We only use for snow, always in a heated shop, battery tender etc. engine oil/hydro done 6 months ago, i have only put 60 hrs in the last two years...wondering if its fuel filter? haven't touched in two years, anyways thanks!


***SOLVED? Changed out fuel filters, ran for few hours, no code...pretty sure that was it...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Didn't see your post before....

How old is the fuel?
Have you drained the fuel water separator lately?
And is the fuel winterized?

Do you have a 3rd filter just in case


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Filters since 2014, we have only put about 45-50hrs since then, used winter only, my bad, changed out today, etc,,, codes gone....(I hope)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Right.
When did you full the tank last ( a long time ago)

Ie summer fuel is straight #2 when it gets in the doubbel to single digits or close the wax in it falls out of suspention and clogs the filter.
what did your filter look like?
Kind of gooy or icy

Frezz ups,
storing it for long periods, even if full as diesel absorbs water.
This water Can coat the filter with ice.

Fresh fuel and a new filter.

What aboot a additive?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

244j inside all times climate control, additives always added,fuel was full from last year, however we move the machine around every month for a mile or so when no snow, filter were a tad dirty , but nothing major,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, run it.

But have a filter on hand.

Good luck.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Have spare filters now in shop... do you have a 244j? If so how long have u own? Issues? And any codes ever appear? Thanks, philip


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried to look up the code you posted , could not find it on any site I looked at . Hope it was just your fuel filter .


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I tried to look up the code you posted , could not find it on any site I looked at . Hope it was just your fuel filter .


Thank you, I did as well, finally called NORTRAX, they said that code (E601D) is basically saying some type of service is due, if it always came on and stayed, then their laptop would have to be connected to describe etc. at a cost of $$$$, my dealer said change the filters he was pretty sure that would do it, like I said ran it for almost 3 hours, zero codes, before that, I ran it for 20-30 min. and it would pop up


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like you found the problem . I change fuels filters every year even if only 50 hours on them . Normally due them at 100 - 125 hours . Cheap insurance .


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Sounds like you found the problem . I change fuels filters every year even if only 50 hours on them . Normally due them at 100 - 125 hours . Cheap insurance .


are you running 244j? if so what year/any problems?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My John Deere is a lot older . 1988 JD 84 . Next model was the 244 . Has been an excellent snow machine , only has 7750 hrs .


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

wow that are low hours! thanks for the tips!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have had that machine for 18 years , very reliable . Maybe someday upgrade to a newer 244 .......


----------

